# HALLOWEENIGHT is out on DVD



## Gothic Nightmare (Jul 19, 2007)

HALLOWEENIGHT is out on DVD

The movie, which features some of my haunt props, came out today on DVD. I also played a role in the film and I did all the artwork including the poster, dvd cover and website.

If you are a fan of micro-budget b-movies then check out www.halloweennightmovie.com now.

Here is a small pic of the poster art.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Congrats on your work, think i may have to buy this and check it out.I love the scarecrow pumpkin thing.


----------



## Jack Reaper (May 27, 2006)

Will it be sold in stores or only on-line?


----------



## Gothic Nightmare (Jul 19, 2007)

As of right now it's only being sold on the official website. I think they were tired of getting shorted on royalties from distributors so they are doing it themselves this time.

Check out the news about the film on Fangoria:
http://www.fangoria.com/home/news/16-dvd-a-blu-ray/4219-halloweenight-arrives-early-on-dvd.html
Cool huh?


----------



## Gothic Nightmare (Jul 19, 2007)

kprimm said:


> Congrats on your work, think i may have to buy this and check it out.I love the scarecrow pumpkin thing.


Thank you. The creature was made by one of the most talented guys I've ever met, B-movie legend Brett Piper (Shock-O-Rama, Drainiac) and done entirely in old-school stop motion. There are no CGI effects at all. It is an actual hand-built model.

I'm actually starring in his and Mark Polonia's latest film MUCKMAN. You should see the monster suit he created for that. I think I'm going to ask him to borrow it for my haunt


----------

